# Floppy Ears After Five Years?



## penguinsgomoo (Jul 2, 2008)

Hi! I'm new here. My name is Amanda and I have a 5 year old Chihuahua/Terrier mix named Nina Ann. 

The reason why I joined is because I am curious about my Nina's ears. She had floppy ears until she was about 8 months old and then they went up. Yesterday for the first time since she was a little puppy one ear fell down. Now today both of her ears are floppy. They irritate her too because every now and then she shakes her head as if to try and throw them back up.

Now I don't mind if she has floppy ears or not, I mean I bought her knowing she was a mix. I'm just really bewildered and I wonder why they fell out of nowhere. And I feel for her because it looks as if she is annoyed to heck by them now.

I wonder if it is because she is a mix... 

Here are pictures of her with her ears up:



















And here she is right now with her ears down:



















Any thoughts would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

What a cutie! I think she looks adorable with both ear styles  I would take her to the vet and have them check her for any medical problems or an ear infection. I haven't had any of my dogs ears do that yet but maybe someone will have more experience in this area.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I agree with Katie..it is kind of odd that her ears would fall after being up so long and it may be an ear infection. I would have her checked by the vet just to be on the safe side;-) 

She is a cutie either way


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

my sisters dog ears down this with the shaking of the head and his ears fell down too although her dog isnt a chi 
she brought her dog to the vet and yes he had an ear infection in one ear and mites in the other the shaking of the head was because his ears were irratating him 
just a thought it could be an ear infection


----------



## penguinsgomoo (Jul 2, 2008)

Thank you guys for your input. I think I am going to call the vet tomorrow and see what he thinks.  I agree she looks adorable either way, but she doesn't look like a chihuahua anymore!


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

awww cute pictures.. thats too funny how they just went down after so long


----------



## ItZy BiTzY (May 15, 2008)

Hi and welcome! My first thought was also infection or mites in her ears. She is adorable either way.


----------



## penguinsgomoo (Jul 2, 2008)

Thank you again. I don't think it is an ear infection or mites because her ears look completely normal on the inside. They don't smell nor are they red or inflamed. I wish the vet was opened tomorrow so I could call them...


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

penguinsgomoo said:


> Thank you again. I don't think it is an ear infection or mites because her ears look completely normal on the inside. They don't smell nor are they red or inflamed. I wish the vet was opened tomorrow so I could call them...


Could still be an ear infection, Yoshi had one once and her ears were perfectly normal as well, I couldn't tell at all except she was shaking her head a lot. So maybe yours is shaking her head because of an infection, not just because her ears are down and annoying her, which is what it might seem like.


----------



## JoJos_Mom (Dec 24, 2005)

Both my chihuahuas have floppy ears, but they are especially floppy when they aren't feeling well. A few weeks ago, I noticed my oldest dog had woke up with very floppy ears, and was constantly shaking his head. I took him to the vet and he had a lot of wax built up in one ear. We treated it, and his ears were perky again!  Hope this helps.


----------



## penguinsgomoo (Jul 2, 2008)

All of you guys are pretty much right. Nina is on the cancelation list but if nothing opens up she has an appointment on Tues. I bet it is an ear infection now... the tell-tale signs are showing up. I just wish there was something I could do now until then. 

Thank you all for your help! 



(Good to see you around again Krista! )


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

hi i was wondering if nina is doing ok now??


----------



## penguinsgomoo (Jul 2, 2008)

Yep, Nina is doing better, thanks for asking!  It turns out it wasn't an ear infection to begin with. She had some sort of allergic reaction to something... don't know what it was... but it was only on her ears and it wasn't in her ear canal at all. The tip of her ears had pus dried to them which is what was holding her ears down. The vet said it wasn't poison ivy or sumac but something along those lines. The weird thing is is that she didn't have it anywhere else on her body, so her ears had to get into something that oddly enough her legs or head didn't get into. But she got medicine for them and she's halfway to recovery: 





















 Thanks again for asking about her. She is a much happier puppy now!


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Poor baby. I'm glad she's on the mend.


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

aww poor baby her ears are already starting to go back up lol

she is adorable and i am happy she is on the mend


----------



## penguinsgomoo (Jul 2, 2008)

Thank you all again!


----------

